# Can IBS cause my period to be irregular?



## jillpickle8

Just a quick question!I am curious if my IBS can be whats causing my periods to be irregular?my IBS symptoms become worse when my period is late,usually it stays regular for a few months and then comes two weeks late.I am not on any BC and know im not preg.If IBS can cause this are there any signs that it is the IBS and not somthing else?Any advice would be great!


----------



## Kathleen M.

Well physical stress from being sick could effect it, but I don't know of any direct mechanism by which your IBS would screw up your periods. (stress physical or emotional could effect both things).I would bring this up to the Gyn doctor at your next appointment just to let them know and see if they think anything needs to be checked out.The hormones being off with the late period might also be part of why the IBS is worse then. It tends to fluxuate during the monthly cycle.K.


----------



## janea

jillpickle8 said:


> Just a quick question!I am curious if my IBS can be whats causing my periods to be irregular?my IBS symptoms become worse when my period is late,usually it stays regular for a few months and then comes two weeks late.I am not on any BC and know im not preg.If IBS can cause this are there any signs that it is the IBS and not somthing else?Any advice would be great!


hi, i have been diagnosed with ibs, and frankly it has effected everything, from periods to dizzyness. i have a long list of symptoms that are not listed as symptoms but i know they are all connected to ibs, although my periods are still quite regular they do not last as long and are very light, i became very worried that i was pregnant, but had an ultra sound and nothing was found wrong with my reproductive organs, so i asked my doc and i was told that ibs can effect them although i am not sure why. could be due to inflamation of the bowel or just hormones. hope this helps


----------



## 22943

I'm not sure if my IBS has affected my periods or not, but I would recommend having your hormone levels checked. I had mine checked and my testosterone is very high and that is definitely affecting my periods. PCOS (Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome) can affect your regularity and has some symptoms that might be construed as IBS. Do you have any other symptoms other than irregularity?


----------



## Wingless Cherub

lol, i was about to post a question about this.I am on BC and my periods are irregular still . . . so frusterating!!!!!


----------



## nscrivener

I was just wondering the same thing. I spotted and had a two day period two weeks early and now it is time to start and nothing. I have been suffering with IBS since 2001 and I took prozac for 6 years and I was regular and I never had a problem. It was the best thing ever. Well- I experience what is known as prozac burnout and my IBS and panic attacks returned. Celexa did not work and I am now trying Cymbalta. I hope to see positive results in the next month.


----------



## misty`eyes

Hey, I know that there is a connection between the two. There are a few reasons that it happens. I have been dealing with this for a long time too. First, you are stressing and it messes up the hormones regulating your periods. Secondly, I have noticed that if I have a flare-up it directly affects the arrival of my period. If I go fo two weeks without a flare-up, I will have a period that month. If I go for less than two weeks and get a flare-up, I will have a period that is about two weeks late. It is wierd, but I can say that it has to affect it, it affects everything else, why not this. Hope all is well with you. Peace and Love, Misty


----------

